# PS Vita Version of Ridge Racer Will Now Ship During ‘Launch Window’



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*PS Vita Version of Ridge Racer Will Now Ship During ‘Launch Window’*









_
Ridge Racer _for the PS Vita hasn’t exactly received the best reception. And now, _Ridge Racer Vita_ is expected to be released during the ‘launch window’ instead of being available on February 22nd, when the PS Vita goes on sale for the general public. The publisher hasn’t revealed whether or not this delay is due to quality assurance, additional content or other reasons that lead to games being delayed.

_Ridge Racer Vita _was developed in less than a year, beginning production this past spring. The game only features 3 courses (6 if you count mirrored versions) and a limited selection of cars. Those expecting a full experience are expected to shell out the equivalent of $20 USD for a DLC Season’s Pass that gives them access to new cars and tracks between now and May.

Here’s hoping Namco-Bandai adds a few more courses & cars for the North American release. DLC is an awesome way to extend a game but I don’t think I am alone when I say that I refuse to pay $30 – $40 for a game with less tracks than a $5 iPad game.

Source: PSLS


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Is it only me that thinks this is all about feeling out the consumer and seeing what they will put up with and shell out for? MS started this trend and xbox has probably been the leader when it comes to this behaviour, but I think the consumer is at some point going to have to show a stand if they dont want their loyalty being taken advantage of.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Your not alone, DLC should only be used to improve your gaming experience not add things that should have been apart of the game from launch. Here we have a game that will only have 3 tracks and a handful of cars for $30-$40 which IMO isn't worth it, add to that fact they want an additional $20 for limited access to extra tracks and cars and I smell rip-off but that's just me. These companies only get way with treating gamers like this as long as we allow them to, so your right it's time to make a stand.


----------

